# Your set up



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, i have been having a hard time to cut up Bella's meat and finding where to feed her . The only thing I have found where to feed her is the back porch but she just picks her meat out of the bowl And into the dirt it goes. 
Well we have a cement side patio and thinking I might make something out of it later. Problem is finding a way to keep her on it:/

So I got to thinking about asking to see people's set up as far as where they prep their dog food. Then thought why stop there?

So feel free to share your kennel room ideas/set up, and prep area ideas/set up


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

my ideal prep setup would be this, in or beside the kennels preferable less walking. small Shed with power and plummbing a freezer and a fridge as well as a sink deep for washing meat and food bowls. right next and around the sink i would want either a hard plastic type of countertops or wooden cutting blocks all the way around, some cuppboards above for storage and drawers for utiensels. I would also keep the meds and supplements there in one of the cabinets. This is my ideal setup and something im working on now i just finshed my runs and most of the inside work in the dog shed, now the outside needs sanded and stained and then to the next step. the prep shed but for now the grage has been workng, but its a 50 yd walk to the runs and it gets old lol.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lol luckly I dont have to walk that far 
I fear that the dirt my old girl intakes isnt good for her, so I have to stand outside and watch her. My cutting area for the meat at the moment in on our cutting board set on a patio table but it has groves in it and the meat gets caught up into the groves. 

What I want to see down is almost a out door set up next to the hole where the cement is. There is a large gap between the fence in the cement and I want to run, a sort of funnel running off to a bucket like type deal so that it can be picked up and dumped into the sink or toilet. Easy clean up, and bleach out. My problem is that sometimes the blood goes onto the dirt and attracts flies, and the bleach is killing the grass. I would like to see a stainless steel table but with a back to is that way non of the blood or meat gets to close to the fence. I would like the little kennel run type deal to be right next to the door and covered but I dont see that happening due to lack of space and would have to be held across from the door with the table. what I have in mind, I hope my old girl will stay in just enough to eat. we tried the kennel thing before, but that girl broke out every time.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i used to feed nismo his raw diet in the garage


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we do prep work in the kitchen 1st if it needs to be cut down then it goes to the freezer and fridge in the garage where its preped into bowls in the morning, then they are fed in there crates which get saitized and cleaned well every other day. wiped out daily though.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

throw the stuff in the grass,, a little dirt wont hurt  There wasnt concrete slabs back when they hunted and fed  J/K


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I throw mine in a bowl or on the floor. Spray it with floor cleaner/bleach combo and wipe.


----------

